# Rick Nanez



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I received some birds from Rick Nanez of Nanez Family Loft today. I just wanted to say that I love the quality and health of the pigeons that he has, the feather quality is great, I know we all strive for soft smooth feathers but in reality I've seen only 1 or 2 fliers that have such feather quality on their birds. He asked me what I like and delivered just the type of pigeon I like. He has pigeons up for auction at http://www.pigeonauction.com/ and quite honestly if you need affordable and fair priced birds I think that he should be one of the first people you go to. He has done very well in one loft events, and many people fly his birds competitively on the club level. I feel obligated to spread the word of his pigeons, not to mention he is one of the best things to happen to the sport as far as helping out new comers.

Thanks,
Sho


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

What did you do with the birds he sent you last year?


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

First To Hatch said:


> I received some birds from Rick Nanez of Nanez Family Loft today. I just wanted to say that I love the quality and health of the pigeons that he has, the feather quality is great, I know we all strive for soft smooth feathers but in reality I've seen only 1 or 2 fliers that have such feather quality on their birds. He asked me what I like and delivered just the type of pigeon I like. He has pigeons up for auction at http://www.pigeonauction.com/ and quite honestly if you need affordable and fair priced birds I think that he should be one of the first people you go to. He has done very well in one loft events, and many people fly his birds competitively on the club level. I feel obligated to spread the word of his pigeons, not to mention he is one of the best things to happen to the sport as far as helping out new comers.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sho


I have 2 2012 cock birds coming from him this coming week. I have high hopes for them.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> I have 2 2012 cock birds coming from him this coming week. I have high hopes for them.


What family are you getting from him ?


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

ERIC K said:


> What family are you getting from him ?


http://pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=42751

http://pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=42750


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice birds and can't believe the price you got them for.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

I see that the first bird has some of John Sampson's Loft blood in it. John passed away about 6 months ago, he used to live a few miles away from me. Unfortunately, I never had the opportunity to meet him but I understand that he had some good birds.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Granny Smith said:


> I see that the first bird has some of John Sampson's Loft blood in it. John passed away about 6 months ago, he used to live a few miles away from me. Unfortunately, I never had the opportunity to meet him but I understand that he had some good birds.


That just goes to show you never know where the next champion is going to come from. I hear of a guy down in Illinois that sell his bird to Taiwan for $200 each and one of his birds won a big race over there worth about $800,000.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

ERIC K said:


> Nice birds and can't believe the price you got them for.


Yes I did get a good price. Those two will finish off all purchases this year and with some good luck for several years.


----------

